# Inositol & Choline



## addis_mommy (Jul 2, 2007)

Can someone explain to me the inositol & choline regimen for increasing supply. Why would you try this? When fenugreek doesn't work?

TIA!!!


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Addis,
Anecdotally, Fenugreek really seems to be the first line of attack and the "go to" galactagogue of choice. However: 1) it doesn't work for everyone, 2) it makes some babies gassy/colicky and 3) since it is a member of the peanut family it could **theoretically** sensitize DC to peanuts through mother's milk. I want to emphasize that peanut sensitization is totally theoretical. Also, from the reading I've done there are very few known cases of the person taking Fenugreek reacting to it (let alone their baby). Although the risk seems slight, I think anyone with serious peanut allergies in their family may want to consider trying something besides Fenugreek first.

I stumbled across Inositol and Choline (I&C) as a possible galactagogue when I was pregnant with DD2 and trying to increase my dwindling supply. I had used Fenugreek while pumping for DD1 at work but it must have been contraindicated during pregnancy. There are very few herbs, tinctures, etc. that are not advised against during pregnancy. Even "Motherlove's" "More Milk II" which is specifically intended for pregnant Moms to boost supply contains one or two herbs that are contraindicated, at least during the first trimester.

In my relentless quest for a pregnancy friendly galactagogue I learned that two food based galactagogues --Oatmeal and Brewer's Yeast-- seemed to have Inositol (and possibly Choline) in common. Inositol is in the B vitamin family. (It may or may not be unofficially "numbered" B8). I think Choline is also in the B Vitamin family. It's been so long since I did the research that I'm foggy on how I came to associate Inositol with Choline. I seem to remember reading one or two fairly scientific articles on how Inositol and Choline together affect the Oxytocin pathways. This may have been in an article which disussed the use of I&C to treat depression but what caught my attention was the Oxytocin connection.

To complicate things further I seem to remember reading (in a posting on the general BF board) that too much / too many B vitamins may actually inhibit milk production. This was in the context of an anti-nausea drug (Dilectin?) that has a vitamin B component. So when I did my I&C regimen the first time around I stopped taking Brewer's Yeast.

I had mixed results with my I&C regimen. It didn't seem to do much the first time, when I was pregnant. But I tried it again when I returned to work after having DD2 and it seemed to have a pretty dramatic affect. However, it did start to make me dizzy at about the same time it really started to produce results (after a couple of weeks or so). I just recently started to take it again but I plan on only taking it every other workday (Mon, Wed, Fri).

I believe the effectiveness of galactagogues is highly individualized. I also believe it could depend upon whether someone happens to be deficient in something they may never have otherwise noticed. Water is an obvious example. The recommendation is that you drink to thirst and not drink too much since that can hinder supply. I suspect the same thing is true of B Vitamins.

I have lost the results of my original research since I switched computers but I did a little more research recently and found a similar scientific article that simply states, very generally, that I&C affect the Oxytocin pathway. I will try and post back with a link and an excerpt.

If you're curious about dosage, due to the potential for dizziness, I would recommend taking the lowest dose on the bottle or possibly half of that. I used General Nutrition Center (GNC): Inositol 500 and Choline 250. They may also sell a Combo 500. I never really got scary dizzy but then again I wasn't operating heavy machinery when it tended to hit. The dizziness stopped a couple of days after discontinuing the regimen. I simply stopped rather than lowering the dose since it would have meant cutting the pills in half. This time around I had the bright idea of simply taking it every other workday. We'll see how long it seems to build in my system and take effect (if at all), and whether dizziness follows or not.

HTH
~Cath


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Both are good for you. Both are food. Both are necessary to the development of babies brains. Both help with PPD. With so many good outcomes from them, why wouldn't I use them?

I use both. Oddly, I also find that Ovaltine helps my supply. Probaby the barley in it. I also find that using chlorella pumps up my supply.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Demeter9,
I realize you think Inositol & Choline are generally "good for you" but do you have any opinions or observations of them as a galactagogue?
~Cath


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 
Demeter9,
I realize you think Inositol & Choline are generally "good for you" but do you have any opinions or observations of them as a galactagogue?
~Cath

Sorry, I never did see this.

I have not noticed any effect on the quantity of milk production from the lecithin or lecithin compounds / phospho-lipid / lipotropic compounds.

I'm simply extropolating on why someone might want to try it. It seems that some women who are having problems with milk production are deficient (for themselves) in the B-vitamins and/or the factors that increase B utilization. Such as the lipotropics. Hence, why Red Clover extract works well for some.

However, I have noticed that my babies have seemed calmer when I am taking them.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Adding - lipotropics help metabolize fat. However, since us nursing ladies have an extra way to move fat out of the body it may be that the lipotropics increase the quantity of fat for a period of time after using them. Hense, the calmer babies may just be more satisfied babies?

I'm hypothesizing here.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Demeter9,
Thanks for the follow up. I find your theories intriguing. Unfortunately there is no research in this area so those of us with supply issues are stuck with anecdotes and theories.

Have you noticed that your Ovaltine tip seems to be catching on?
~Cath


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Actually, yes. I've met a few women who have given it a try and seem to like it for that purpose.


----------

